# holy grail



## grass hopper (Nov 25, 2015)

by far, whitest, prettiest pistols to date. 30 days into 12/12. Am impressed so far. anyone know this strain? looked on single seed, this was a freebee seed. They have 2 types of holy grail, holygrail#69 and holygrail kush. writeup on "hg kush" looks better. the freebee is "hg#69", i think, not sure. thx


----------



## grass hopper (Nov 25, 2015)

oops, pics 

View attachment 009.jpg


View attachment 022.jpg


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Nov 25, 2015)

I do not know the strain, but you have done well, grass hopper.


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Nov 25, 2015)

That looks Amazing


----------



## grass hopper (Nov 25, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I do not know the strain, but you have done well, grass hopper.


 
thx mam,   such glowing white, xtra thick pistrols. I want more already. Can see how well they"re gonna stack and already have loads of trics. last grow they gave me "CHOCOLOPE" freebees, 3 per order. so VERY impressed with that strain also. thought i would share.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 25, 2015)

Holy thichomes!  They look beautiful and extremely frosty. have fun!


----------



## grass hopper (Nov 26, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> Holy thichomes! They look beautiful and extremely frosty. have fun!


 
thanks rose. will post a couple pics at harvest. psyched.. freebee seeds from single seed have been awsome lately.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 26, 2015)

Yeah they do pretty good sometimes. I got some Humbolt OGkush auto beans that worked quite well for me a while back.


----------



## orangesunshine (Nov 27, 2015)

i grew this with a friend last year---enjoy

Holy Grail Kush is a newer strain created by seed breeders DNA Genetics and Reserva Privada Colorado. It entered into the Seed Company Hybrids category at the 2011 High Times Cannabis Cup. As the offspring of multi-award winners OG #18 and Kosher Kush, it&#8217;s no surprise that Holy Grail Kush came out on top and is said to have nabbed the competition&#8217;s first-ever perfect score. The plants are easy to grow, with large, dense buds appearing at 9 to 10 weeks. Most of Holy Grail Kush&#8217;s praise centers around its potency; THC levels have tested at over 20%, but this hybrid produces a more mellow relaxation than the melt-your-face-off indica sensation the name might suggest. The aroma of this plant is pure kush and has a strong spicy citrus smell, both while growing and once harvested, that is uniquely complex.


----------



## grass hopper (Nov 27, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> i grew this with a friend last year---enjoy
> 
> Holy Grail Kush is a newer strain created by seed breeders DNA Genetics and Reserva Privada Colorado. It entered into the Seed Company Hybrids category at the 2011 High Times Cannabis Cup. As the offspring of multi-award winners OG #18 and Kosher Kush, its no surprise that Holy Grail Kush came out on top and is said to have nabbed the competitions first-ever perfect score. The plants are easy to grow, with large, dense buds appearing at 9 to 10 weeks. Most of Holy Grail Kushs praise centers around its potency; THC levels have tested at over 20%, but this hybrid produces a more mellow relaxation than the melt-your-face-off indica sensation the name might suggest. The aroma of this plant is pure kush and has a strong spicy citrus smell, both while growing and once harvested, that is uniquely complex.


 
yea, quite a resume. said super stinky also. i ordered 6 fem seeds, hg kush. Expensive, but have to try. am just starting to learn how to clone. my 1st try , i stuck a lower trimoff in tap water, put next to window about 2 weeks ago and was gonna throw out today and noticed it has 3 roots 1/2 in. long.  Wow, really surprized. wish i knew what it was.?  This will be a female right, coming from a female plant? also need to learn how to keep a mother plant alive as long as possible, while keeping size down. good fem seeds add up.$$ Thanks alot for first hand info. love this site..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Nov 28, 2015)

the clone of any plant is going to be the exact same thing as the donor plant. A lot of people get that confused because we call the donor plant the "mother" and the clone the "offspring or baby". These names are total misnomers because the clone is not an offspring or child of the big plant. 

If you take a cutting from a 8wk old plant, and root it for 3 weeks, then veg it for 2 weeks. The clone is not 5wks old. It is 13wks old, the same age as the "mother"/donor plant. the clone is exactly the same plant in every way as the donor plant, just with its own set of roots. Once you master the skill of cloning, you can continue to clone this one plant for several years without issue. 

The way you rooted that cutting is actually the poorest way to clone as the roots prefer to develop in darkness, but they will develop in light if the strain is conducive to rooting but it takes longer. If you want to continue to clone successfully, there are several good methods that work great depending on what you need and your individual circumstances and conditions. If you would like some help with figuring that out, feel free to contact me.


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 25, 2015)

Fog said:


> Have you harvested this frosty lady yet grass hopper?
> 
> beautiful no doubt !!!
> 
> happy holidaze


 
Was just going to post a few pics.  Holy Grail is the star of the tent.  Will be harvesting in 2 weeks.  Above Purty Pics in a few minutes.


----------



## bud88 (Dec 25, 2015)

Those look amazing!!!  green mojo for the finish!!
Holy Grail is an awesome kick back and relax strain!!
Merry Christmas


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Dec 27, 2015)

would love to see finished pics bro
looking good?


----------



## grass hopper (Dec 28, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> would love to see finished pics bro
> looking good?


 
maybe u can tell me. ill post a few more pics in a week or 2. maybe give me ur thoughts on where they are at.?  just read ur post "grow happy plants". is that u? what a good read.:aok:   thank you


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 15, 2016)

umbra said:


> I know a few folks running this commercially. Buds are tight and large. Some pheno have been renamed simply because they had more than 1 pheno that was outstanding but totally different.


 
wow. thanks. am really excited about the new group of these. 2 more weeks to the 12/12 flip. 

the current grow is half down. the "cheese wrecks" look good and drying now. the 2 holy grails, confidential cheese (love),chocolope and sour diesel are a few more days away. posted a few more pics. getting foxtails as usual now, except on holygrails. i mistakenly bumped one off today. Was so white i put under scope. holy  crap. never seen so many trics, so tightly packed and soo tall. looks like supermans cave. im a new fan of foxtails. fed last time today just to push out somemore. 

View attachment 027.jpg


View attachment 028.jpg


View attachment 030.jpg


View attachment 036.jpg


View attachment 035.jpg


View attachment 047.jpg


View attachment 020.jpg


View attachment 016.jpg


View attachment 005.jpg


View attachment 007.jpg


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jan 16, 2016)

Been waiting for pictures updates on this one m. Did you already harvest


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jan 16, 2016)

That weird I hear people say they don't like foxtails maybe I need a refresher on what they aren't can't rmember why it happens


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 16, 2016)

Hey Grasshopper, man there is something seriously wrong with those buds in the pics above. You need to dry them good after harvesting then box it up and send it to me so that I can examine it and make sure its ok.  I don't think you should smoke any of that until I have had a chance to thoroughly test it out for you :hubba:


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 16, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Hey Grasshopper, man there is something seriously wrong with those buds in the pics above. You need to dry them good after harvesting then box it up and send it to me so that I can examine it and make sure its ok.  I don't think you should smoke any of that until I have had a chance to thoroughly test it out for you :hubba:


 
:rofl:  good one pup


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 17, 2016)

wordwar-ingreenink said:


> Been waiting for pictures updates on this one m. Did you already harvest


 
partial harvest. the cheese wrecks were ready and down drying. the holy grails, sour diesel and confidential cheese are close. could take or wait 1 week more. the chocolopes are still enlarging (getting big). white haired mostly clear trics. need more time. itll be 12 weeks next week. very excited bout all 3. last chocos were stockier and ready at 9 weeks. really high quality finish imo. sooo much fun, hooked..


----------



## ziggyross (Jan 18, 2016)

I have been trying to find the Holy Grail seeds online. DNA Genetics does not ship to the USA. Nirvana does not have it nor Mandala.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 18, 2016)

ziggyross said:


> I have been trying to find the Holy Grail seeds online. DNA Genetics does not ship to the USA. Nirvana does not have it nor Mandala.


 
LOVE the  "single seed centre". then hit fem seeds. my freebees have been great.  holygrail comes in 2 types. "holy grail#69" and "holy grail kush". i started 6 of each. the kush has a better writeup. my mature 2 girls are hg.#69s.(freebees). i strayed twice from single seed. no more  good luck bud


----------



## ziggyross (Jan 19, 2016)

Grass Hopper, found it thank you very much.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 21, 2016)

just trimmed 2 holygrail#69s. heaviest indoor plants to date. also pretty short. one was a 2 footer. the other a 3 foot. very heavy buds and loaded trics. smells good. really impressed. cant wait for new #69s and hg kush. a bigger trial. flip in 2 1/2 weeks. will be in journal.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 21, 2016)

What?!?! no pics? no porn? :shocked::hitchair:


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 23, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> What?!?! no pics? no porn? :shocked::hitchair:


  sooo busy. still more to trim asap. babys ready to transplant. over done it maybe. took a few trim pics. will post when i can breath.. hey hp, like a mini avatar or whatever that lil red guys called above. be nice to have a tiny guy in a plaid shirt cutting down a forest of huge trees(mj),with a chainsaw.. woulda sign with that vs writing. or is that too hard, silly..:icon_smile:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 24, 2016)

lol. I think you are talking about the little emogees that are in the text. I like to use those to express the emotions that can't always be expressed in text. I don't know who makes those but if it can be thought of, it won't be long before someone makes one.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 27, 2016)

the "holy grails" and the "confidential cheese" were the highlite of this grow. buds had ALOT of weight for their size. size was good, not exceptional. MY FAULT. ph was 6.8 thru entire grow. i like 6.2 to 6.4.  my screwup. also plants lost 3 weeks of burn time, somehow due to adding "vermont compost". NEVER again. got alot of purple to h.g. and conf. ch.. i dont know why other than the basementment was cool, tent also. the nodes were purple alot also. it seemed the more purple the more, bigger trics. was VERY  impressed with trics. seemed like xtra lg sugar vs xtra fine sugar typically. even the pop buds i hada trim/save. too pretty. if it had purple, it got trimmed. the chocolope was good but not as good as last grow. the sour diesel and cheese wreck were normal, not great. am really excited about hg kush and choco coming. need to get in tent next week. getting bigger. would not have posted pics but hp hammered me. 

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


View attachment 6.jpg


View attachment 011.jpg


View attachment 016.jpg


View attachment 023.jpg


View attachment 023a.jpg


View attachment 026.jpg


View attachment 027.jpg


View attachment 030.jpg


View attachment 032.jpg


View attachment 034.jpg


View attachment 054.jpg


View attachment 126.jpg


View attachment 127.jpg


View attachment 128.jpg


View attachment 132.jpg


----------



## yarddog (Jan 27, 2016)

simply amazing. nice buds for sure. i bet you will be looking fowards to the cure


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jan 27, 2016)

Ahhh thankyou Grass Hopper  very nice haul, congrats  They do look like the trich production was kicking hard. Some real pretty buds indeed :aok:


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 27, 2016)

thanks, forgot to mention the smell from the holy grail is by far the strongest smell I have grown. hope it stays thru cure..


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (Jan 27, 2016)

Omgeez that is some purtty flowers you ended up with there. Nice work man.


----------



## grass hopper (Jan 28, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> lol. I think you are talking about the little emogees that are in the text. I like to use those to express the emotions that can't always be expressed in text. I don't know who makes those but if it can be thought of, it won't be long before someone makes one.


 
yes emogees. yea pup, would love to have one for trim. a lil guy in plaid shirt (red and black) lol, chain saw, cuttn a forest of giant mj trees. Sound effects on some emogees would really add to the fun. if i had the know how, i would do it. any thoughts pup? or too hard?:woohoo:


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 1, 2016)

I can build a computer from parts but I don't know squat about software. I couldn't even tell ya who would know how to do something like that. :confused2:


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 1, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> I can build a computer from parts but I don't know squat about software. I couldn't even tell ya who would know how to do something like that. :confused2:


 
 Was just a thought. must  have been done long ago by founders or software guy. thanks though pup!!


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 2, 2016)

No prob Brother grower  You can probably Google who makes the emogees and find out quite a bit.


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 3, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> No prob Brother grower  You can probably Google who makes the emogees and find out quite a bit.


 
Gave 30 min. read. What I learned.     Japanese Shigetaka Kurita while working at Docomo invented the emogee (emoji). Apple is 1st in class for their emojis. Recently Joey parker sent an email to Tim cook (apple), requesting for a more diverse set of emojis. Cook forwarded to v.p., Katie cotton who agreed with parker and is working with the Unicode Consortion in an effort to update the unicode standard. The Unicode standard is what the image is based on in order for them to be shown across various platforms.  There are white house partitions for a hot dog emoji. I found where the  moving emojis used on this site were found. :banana:The site is "sherv.net". I see the dancing banana and the guy that rides the Lille green dinosaur.  I guess a lot of demand for more, better emojis.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Feb 3, 2016)

Those are some awesome, gooey looking buds. Nice job Grass Hopper!


----------



## bud88 (Feb 3, 2016)

Beautiful. ..Absolutely BEAUTIFUL! I love that third shot!


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 4, 2016)

thanks so much! YES!! Was so gooey! I pick mid and fan leaves by hand to save time.  I had to alcohol,clean hands between each plant. See pic. :fid:  :huh:   even popcorn buds were loaded. never saw it like that before. less than 2 weeks to flip.        (5)      holygrail #69, (6) holygrail kush. (5) papaya  and (9) chocolope..   psyched!!  :lama:​
 

View attachment 182.jpg


View attachment 034.jpg


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 6, 2016)

I see some serious scissor hash in your future  A nice little bonus for the trimmer when the job is done. Scrape it off the scissors and make a little marble of bubble hash that you need to buckle the seat belts before burning it


----------



## grass hopper (Feb 7, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> I see some serious scissor hash in your future  A nice little bonus for the trimmer when the job is done. Scrape it off the scissors and make a little marble of bubble hash that you need to buckle the seat belts before burning it


 
yes pup, got quite a BIG bag of super trim. will ask more when time. :farm: thanks


----------



## grass hopper (May 15, 2016)

just finished a chocolope,papaya, holygrail#69 and holygrail kush. the choco was big, tall and juicy as always. the papaya was chock full of trics but trim time was double or more. alota leaves. hg#69 was sim. to last grow. the holygrail kush was loaded with trics, stinky and a finger pull trim. fast.. 

View attachment 2nd 048.jpg


View attachment 2nd 095.jpg


View attachment 2nd 100.jpg


View attachment 2nd 104.jpg


View attachment 039.jpg


View attachment 044.jpg


View attachment 095.jpg


View attachment 097.jpg


View attachment 118.jpg


View attachment c2nd 006.jpg


View attachment c2nd 026.jpg


View attachment c2nd 031.jpg


View attachment c2nd 035.jpg


View attachment cc2nd 030.jpg


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2016)

Oh Grasshopper, Congratulations on a great grow. It looks like 2 can colas.. awesome. Is that nanner on the picture one up from here? How long did your papaya go, was she feminized?  You are going to have some great smoke. Enjoy man.


----------



## grass hopper (May 16, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Oh Grasshopper, Congratulations on a great grow. It looks like 2 can colas.. awesome. Is that nanner on the picture one up from here? How long did your papaya go, was she feminized? You are going to have some great smoke. Enjoy man.


 
thanks rose. i went 3 full months waiting for chocolopes to finish. imo they coulda gone another week. the papayas were done and coulda been picked a week or more sooner. still maybe 20% amber. the papaya were as full of trics as i have ever seen. branching was unusually STRONG. but trim time was a killer. gotten very fussy trimmimg lately. yea i guess that is a nanner? i always find a white seed or 2 somewhere while trimming. this time i found (2) mature seeds. no male balls were found. also found a few lil teeth. took a pic. will submit tonight. not sure what these small white claws(teeth) are. overall, very happy with grow..


----------



## Rosebud (May 16, 2016)

Can't wait for the teeth.:48:


----------



## grass hopper (May 16, 2016)

Rosebud said:


> Can't wait for the teeth.:48:


 
lol. coming rose. anything u think i should know re nanners?? still a rookie..


----------



## bud88 (May 16, 2016)

Congrats on the killer grow GH!!! Definitely impressive!!:48:


----------



## grass hopper (May 16, 2016)

what are these?? i should know but don't.. thanks.. 

View attachment 2nd 113.jpg


----------



## oldfogey8 (May 17, 2016)

Those look like immature male flowers to me, grasshopper. Looks like some killer smoke regardless. Nice job!


----------



## Rosebud (May 17, 2016)

Those are nanners. They plant is trying to fertilize its self. If the plant  has been in flower a long time I wouldn't be concerned, but some nanners are sterile and others not..so you probably don't want to grow plants that produce nanners. I have had a couple and they made a couple of white seeds. but that was it.. Most breeders I think would not breed anything with nanners... Shouldn't affect the great smoke you have there. Good job grass hopper.


----------



## grass hopper (May 17, 2016)

THANKS guys, still so much to learn but sure is fun. i dont recall which plant had these.  prob from hg kush or papaya. both new for me. again thanks


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 23, 2016)

have grown alota high thc strains over the last 7 yrs or so. the comments on holy grail#69 (freebees from "single seed centre")are the best ever for me. others have nicknamed it MONTY PYTHON. VERY IMPRESSED! i also had to try the "holy grail kush". it's got a better writeup and cost more per seed. no responses on that yet but sure was loaded w/ trics and smelled killer. had to speak on this..:icon_smile:


----------



## stinkyelements (Jun 23, 2016)

Nice grow grasshopper, just got some holy grail kush seed, can't wait to run it. How was she for you, as a plant as smoke all around?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 24, 2016)

I love anything that is mixed with Kush. I just love the Kush flavors and affects.


----------



## grass hopper (Jun 26, 2016)

stinkyelements said:


> Nice grow grasshopper, just got some holy grail kush seed, can't wait to run it. How was she for you, as a plant as smoke all around?


 
i grew several holygrail#69 seeds 1st as these were gifted from "single seed centre". i was so impressed with the early bud formation,hairs, trics etc.,(see early pics.) although the buds did not finish as large (dia.) as they could of, but still impressive.. reports are coming back now on what a very desireable smoke.  Hg#69 is . STRONG...                          Because of my impression on holygrail #69, i had to order some holygrail kush which is still curing now. It's really stinky. great bag appeal. will know more on the h.g. kush in the next couple months. gota order more holygrail #69s, at some point soon.

nice to know. thx pup..


----------

